# Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht



## Noz (26. Juni 2012)

Hi leute ich möchte demnächst beginnen einen Schwimmteich zu bauen, da ich aber warscheinlich diese jahr nichtmehr fertig werde um noch genüsslich darin zu schwimmen kann ich mir zeit lassen und mal informationen zusammen tragen!

Da ich keine möglichkeit habe einen bagger in den garten zu bekommen muss ich auch alles per hand graben also auch hier wird einige zeit vergehen bis ich das "loch" fertig habe!
Wenn ich das loch über den winter so lass und im frühling nächstes jahr weitermache sollte das kein problem darstellen oder?

Der schwimmteich soll seitlich vom haus gebaut werden...







Hier mal eine schnelle zeichnung wie ich ihn mir vorstelle...












Den Regenerationsbereich mach ich vieleicht doch offen und nicht abgetrennt, sprich dort wo nun der trennstrich ist lasse ich offen und mach die abgrenzung nur mit 3 oder 4 grossen steinen!

Mauern möchte ich den schwimmbereich nicht der schwimmbereich verläuft an der randzone entlang und fällt an der grenze stark schräg ab ausser im eingangsbereich lass ich ihn flacher einlaufen!

ich würd auch gern ein verbindungsrohr vom teich zum brunnen legen der gleich angrenzend steht, um bei starkem oder lang anhaltenden regen soll das wasser in den brunnen ablaufen, damit der teich nicht überläuft oder zu voll wird, vor dem rohr montiere ich noch ein gitter damit keine tiere reinkriechen und in den brunnen fallen!

ich hab ca 30 kubikmeter füllmenge wenn es stimmt was ich berechnet habe, was für eine pumpe oder __ filtersystem werde ich benötigen oder nach was muss ich mich richten um mich selber für eine pumpe oder ein filtersystem zu entscheiden?
Gibt es skimmer empfehlungen?
Welche pflanzen sind am effektivsten und wieviele pflanzen darf/kann/soll ich pflanzen?

für anregungen und änderungsvorschläge bin ich natürlich offen!


----------



## Gladiator (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

:Willkommen2

Da brauchst du sicher ein weilchen wenn du alles von Hand machst 

aber cool dass du das von Hand machen willst 

Wie machst du denn die Wände, wenn du keine Mauer willst? 

Bei der Rand-Zone solltest du aber meines wissens auch pflanzen.. 
naja bin nicht der Schwimmteich kenner 

Kommen sicher bald noch mehr antworten, und Tipps von anderen, die auch einen Schwimmteich haben 


PS: bin gespannt auf das ergebniss


----------



## Noz (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Ja wird wohl ein bisschen arbeit werden hehe, aber was solls, mit bagger kann das ja jeder 

naja, wände brauch ich in dem sinn ja keine ich mach an der randzohne einen überstand damit die steine nicht in die tiefenzone rutschen und der schwimmbereich ist nur teichfolie so wie bei einem normalen gartenteich der nicht gemauert ist!

Mich erinnern die gemauerten schwimmteiche immer an gewöhnliche pools, und das gefällt mir nicht so, daher hätt ichs lieber natürlicher ohne mauern und wände!

Natürlich wird auch der rand rund um den schwimmbereich bepflanzt, ich würde 50% der pflanzen in den ruhebereich pflanzen und die anderen 50% links und rechts neben dem schmimmbereich an der randzone!

ich möchte die technik im teich den pflanzen unterordnen soweit es geht und für mich als leihe einfach zu verstehen ist!

ich bin auch schon gespannt auf das ergebniss  und ich werde es natürlich dokumentieren sobald ich beginne!


----------



## Gladiator (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

aber wie hält dann die Wand?

einfach Erde, und dann Vlies, Folie drauf? das rutscht doch irgendwann mal runter...

du machst schon mit Folie oder? also kein Beton oder sowas unnatürliches..


Habe meinen kleinen auch von Hand gemacht, das war schon ne menge arbeit, aber auch mit vielen vielen Steinen, das hast du hoffentlich nicht...


----------



## Noz (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

naja der rand zur schwimmzone hin steht über wie in der einen seitenansicht sichtbar ist, dort kommen so mittelgrosse steine am rand entlang hin (zusätzlich) und dieser "künstliche damm" hält die steine zurück, aber da das ganze eh nicht sehr steil ist ist das nicht so tragisch!

so wie hier da is auch kein gemauerter rand! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9HyQnrPlWY

Ja 500er vlies und 1,5mm teichfolie in schwarz und wenn mir diese steinfolien gefallen schmücke ich den randbereich mit denen noch aus!

was ist mit diesen oase filtersystemen, sind die wirklich gut?
dieses wäre für die grösse meines teiches z.b. gerade richtig!

http://www.amazon.de/Oase-Komplettf...AJBM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340732021&sr=8-1


----------



## Gladiator (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Also ich finde Oase hat nen guten namen/gute Produkte.

PS:  6. Juli 2012 ab 19:30 Uhr Chatabend zum Thema: Technik im & am Teich

dort kannst du dich über das Oase __ Filtersystem erkundigen


----------



## Pater (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Was denkst du kostet der Spaß ?


----------



## Gladiator (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Über Geld redet man eigentlich nicht^^


----------



## Noz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

hmm, keine ahnung, was es eben dann kostet so oft macht man das ja nicht also darf es schon mal was kosten!

aber vorerst fallen keine kosten an ausser nen paar euro für spaten und ne schubkarre 

die folie und vlies, kommt auf nen knappen 1000er und dann fehlen hald noch die steine und die technik!
also ganz so shlimm wirds nicht weils ja kein riesen teich is bzw. ich garnicht soviel platz habe für so nen 10.000 euro teich!

Ich brauch nur noch tipps bezüglich der teichtechnik, damit ich weis was für pumpen oder filter ich kaufen muss dann hab ich ein komplettes teichkonzept!

was ich dann noch abändern muss/will wird sich ja dann noch herrausstellen!


----------



## Gladiator (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Wegn Tipps bezüglich Teichtechnik, wie gesagt am 6. Juli 2012 ab 19:30 Uhr Chatabend zum Thema: Technik im & am Teich


----------



## Joerg (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Hi Noz,
:Willkommen2

ich habe meinen auch mit Schaufel und Schubkarren ausgehoben.
Da bei gut 1m Fels kam wurde aufgemauert, damit die angestrebte Tiefe erreicht wurde.
Den nächsten Ausbau werde ich sicher nicht mehr mit der Hand ausgraben.

Hast du denn schon eine Vorstellung wo der Aushub hin soll?
Ob sich das ganze ohne Mauer machen lässt hängt von deiner Bodenbeschafenheit ab.
Bei mir ist Schiefer und steile Wände sind ohne möglich, ist der Untergrund weich, stürzen dir die Wände ein oder sie werden sehr flach.
Das schränkt dann denn Schwimmbereich deutlich ein.


----------



## Pater (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Was denkst du eigentlich mit 1000 eur komst du nicht weit !
Der Teich besteht nicht nur aus Folie das ist das wenigste die kosten stecken im Detei.
Wenn du einen so kleinen Schwimmteich machen möchtest dann must du einen sehr guten Filter haben , weil für Pflanzen Bereich bleibt dir ja nicht viel Platz.
oder du braust nur einen Schwimmzug.Oder du ergerst dich nacher über unsauberes Wasser.
Dann warte nochetwas und spare um was zu Mauern,vernümftig mit Bodenabläufen und Skimmer.
Den Pflanzenfilte würde ich seitlich am Rand der kompletten Teichlänge vorbeilaufenlassen .
Was pssiert mit dem Aushub weist du Was ein Container kostet , für die Menge wen du es günstig weg bekommst sicherlich 300 - 400 eur .
Rohre und Schieber ca.300 eur und dann der Filter mit Medien ca.1000 bei selbstbau und  an Wasser. Ein UVC ca.200 eur  .Filterbakterien ca.100 um den Filter zu starten usw.
Das Buddel und die Folie sind das wenigste.
Einen Samstag habe ich mit meinem Kegelclub und einem Minni Bagger gebraucht .War genau 98cm breit geht durch jede Tür wird im Haus für stemmarbeiten gebraucht kostete für einen Tag 120 eur , ohne hätte ich es garnicht geschaft kam gleich auf Mergel.
Wie du liest kommt das eine zum anderen!
Jetzt nach 1.5 Jahren bin ich fertig und der Teich hat ca.5000 eur gekostet 7*5m ca.1,8m tief.


----------



## Noz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

ja ich hab nicht anderes gesagt 

1000 euro für die folie und vlies, der rest wie technik und pflanzen weis ich nochnicht da ich ja noch keine tips bekommen habe, mir ist schon klar das es keinen schwimmteich um 1000 euro gibt da hast du meinen post wohl missverstanden!

aber so 3000 - 5000 euro is wohl ein guter richtwert, den wert hatte ch auch im auge!

bei diesen oase systemen gibt es ja komplettpakete wo alles drin ist, is das nicht besser als alles exra zu kaufen?


----------



## Pater (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Für deine Größe ist das leider nicht bezahlbar meine ich !
Braust mindestens einen Biotec 36 und dann das passende UVC .
Der Biotec ist aber sehr reperaturanfällig.


----------



## Noz (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

kostet knappe 1.500 euro das wäre kein problem!!
aber das gerät ist für teiche bis 140m3 mein teich hat ca 30m3 ?  :?
Bei fischbesatz noch immer für 70m3!
aber is das nicht überdimensioniert?

ich mein ich hab ein 4x2m grossen ruhebereich mit pflanzen und auch an den rändern ist reichlich bepflanzung angedacht, gerade mal im eingangsbereich pflanze ich nichts!

aber gut, so hab ich wenigstens mal nen anhaltspunkt nach dem ich mich richten kann!

warum meinst du das das nicht bezahlbar ist?
ich hab schon viel grössere schwimmteiche gesehen die um die 5000 gekostet haben und einen natürlichen look hatten (also ohne mauerwerk)!


----------



## Joerg (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Der Filter darf ruhig etwas überdimensioniert ausfallen. 
Es steht ja immer in den Verkaufsunterlagen "bis zu 140m³" die Hersteller übertreiben da gerne mal.
Langfristig ist eine gute Lösung sicher wartungsmäßig weniger aufwändig.


----------



## bergi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Hallo Noz, 

Mooooment.

Ein Schwimmteich ist zunächst mal ja eine *technikfreie *Angelegenheit. Insofern etwas absurd, sich vor allem über das Layoout und die Kosten des Filters einen Kopf zu machen. 

Das Konzept ist dir ja wohl klar - das bisschen, was an Nährstoffen in den Teich kommt, wird von den Pflanzen absorbiert, und die werden in regelmäßigen Abständen gemäht und kompostiert, damit auch wirklich Nährstoffe aus dem System rauskommen. 
Wenn du nicht vor allem Kleinkinder mit Blasenschwäche im Teich beherbergen willst, kommst du mit dieser Art der passiven Biofilterung gut hin, ohne dass du da extra was pumpen etc. musst.  

Zur Konstruktion des Schwimm-/Tiefenbereichs wird sehr gerne Holz genommen, Beispiele finden sich hier oder z.B. auch in einem Nachbarforum. Das ist kostengünstig und sieht - m.E. auch gut aus und ist angenehmer in der Verarbeitung als z.B. Beton oder Mauerwerk. Diese diversen Lösungen mit vermörtelten Kunstoff-Substraten und Matten --- nun ja, sicher nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Einfach Folie ohne Verstärkung wird nicht funktionieren und sieht auch nicht gut aus.  

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*



Noz schrieb:


> Ja 500er vlies und 1,5mm teichfolie in schwarz und wenn mir diese steinfolien gefallen schmücke ich den randbereich mit denen noch aus!
> 
> was ist mit diesen oase filtersystemen, sind die wirklich gut?
> dieses wäre für die grösse meines teiches z.b. gerade richtig!
> ...



Hallo Noz,

zwei Dinge sind für Deinen Teich eigentlich ungeeignet.

Steinfolie ist extrem empfindlich und gehört nicht in einen Schwimmteich. Die aufgebrachten Kieselchen sind nämlich in nullkommnix abgerieben. Dafür wäre mir der Spaß auch viel zu teuer.

Der von Dir verlinke Filter ist für das Teichvolumen völlig unterdimensioniert, den kannst Du an ein Teichlein mit 3.000 l hängen, aber nicht an 30.000 l. Bei einem Schwimmteich ist sowieso in Sachen Pumpe einiges zu bedenken - Strom und Wasser zusammen ist immer gefährlich.

Ich verschiebe Dich jetzt erstmal in die Schwimmteichabteilung. Dort solltest Du vielleicht mal ein bisschen stöbern.


----------



## Sponsor (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Vielleicht sollte man sich zunächst sicher sein was man für einen Schwimmteich möchte. Mit viel oder gar keiner Technik. Schwimmteiche gibt es von bis, einfach zu sagen Schwimmteiche haben keine Technik ist genauso falsch wie diese müssen haben UV-C, 10 Filterkästen etc. 

Wenn die Pumpenleistung möglichst klein und die Filtration möglichst natürlich und trotzdem durchgehend klares Wasser, dann fällt der Teich ohne Technik genauso raus wie das Oase Monstrum das viel Geld kostet und am Ende auch noch viel Mühe macht beim sauber halten und Strom frißt. 

Bevor man so ein Projekt angeht sollte man sich schon Gedanken über die Filtration machen denn die entscheidet über die Waserqualität. Die Pflanzen haben in einem solchen System eine Aufgabe, die entscheidende aber meist nicht.

Es gibt genügend Spezialanbieter für Schwimmteichtechnik die werden wissen wie man das Ergebnis erreicht das man auch erwartet. 

Gibt es denn nicht die Möglichkeit einen Bagger in den Garten zu bringen, übers Haus? 

Gruß


----------



## Noz (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

naja mit kran und bagger und pipapo bekomm ich sicher nen kleinen bagger in den garten, aber für was hunderte von euro ausgeben wenn die gute alte muskelkraft das auch schafft und bis auf ein bissl schweiss nichts kostet, verbunden mit ein oder 2 grillabenden wo freunde mithelfen beim buddeln, macht das ganze auch noch spass, und eilig hab ichs ja nicht, also seh ich keine notwendigkeit nen bagger um viel geld zu mieten!

Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, ich habe viel platz für pflanzen mit einberechnet, somit is der filter/pumpe mehr als unterstützung gedacht als eigentliche sauberhaltung, aber wie in jedem anderen forum auch und wie bei jedem anderen thema eigentlich auch gibt es von etlichen usern etliche meinungen, daher ist so ein forum weniger hilfreich, da ich noch einen profi an der hand habe der mich mit rat unterstützt is es ein wenig einfacher!

Nichtsdestotrotz schau ich mich überall ein wenig um um vieleicht doch noch dein ein oder anderen nützlichen tip zu erhalten!

@ blumenelse

danke für den tipp mit der steinfolie, dann werde ich diese nicht verwenden 

Nun ja viele teiche egal in welcher form und art kommen nun mal nicht ohne filter oder punpen aus, also ich glaub nicht das strom und teich unweigerlich gefährlich sind 

Die filtertechnik frage werd ich mir wohl doch von einem experten beantworten lassen, da wie schon oben geschrieben zuviele meinungen einzelner teichbesitzer die runde machen und man dann erst recht nicht weis was man nun machen soll!

@ bergi

genau, je weniger technik umso natürlicher, daher mehr pflanzen und weniger filter/pumpen, das war zumindest mein gedanke und das entspricht auch dem was ich bis jetz so gesehen habe!

Ja das konzept eines schwimmteichs ist mir bekannt, auch die tatsache das pflanzen die nährstoffe aus dem wasser filtern und dieses somit sauber halten, wo wir wieder beim thema pflanzen vs. filter wären 

es sind überhaupt keine kinder in diesem teich, gelegentlich mal ein paar freunde, aber zum grössten teil möchte ich den teich einfach machen das ich mich wenns heiss is abkühlen kann und weil mir so ein teich optisch zusagt, und da der teil vom garten wo der teich hinkommen soll, kaum nutzung findet!
ach ja mein hund wird vieleicht mal reintapsen aber ich glaub das tut dem wasser nicht weh!

filter oder pumpen will ich trotzdem und wenn es nur für einen bachlauf doer einen wasserfall ist oder eben um das wasser ein wenig in bewegung zu hatlten, das ich da halbe filterwerke in den garten stellen muss hab ich bisher noch nirgens gelesen oder gesehen so wie es manche hier vorschlagen, aber so sind hald die meinungen verschieden!

Mit holz würde das sicher auch nicht so schlecht aussehen, hast du da nen link oder so wo ich mir das mal genauer anschauen kann, was man da für ein holz nehmen muss und wie man das dann verarbeitet?!
Nachdem die wände ja recht steil bleiben dachte ich mir das die sabilität der wände ausreicht, vorallem wenn der teich dann voll ist sollte es nichtmehr möglich sein das die wände rutschen oder nachgeben, und da keiner im kisel herumrennt oder darin spielt wird dieser auch am rand bleiben und nicht über die lippe in den tiefenbereich rutschen!
Aber die holzversion find ich jetz ganz gut, mal schaun!


----------



## bergi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Hi Noz, 
gerade läuft in diesem Forum der von mir initiierte "Holzteich"-Thread.
Da sind die Anfänge meines eigenen - nicht so bierernst als Referenz tauglichen - Teichs zu sehen, aber im weiteren Verlauf (so ab Seite 8 etwa) auch schon länger bestehende und natürlich viiiieeel schönere und bessere Beispiele zu bewundern. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## buzzi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Moin,

unser Teich ist nicht viel größer (ca. 6x11m) mit 33m³ und hat keine große Filtertechnik, nur einen Oase- Skimmer der über eine Johnson 12V Bilgenpumpe an 6 Stunden über den Tag verteilt läuft, Einlauf erfolgt über einen Quellstein am anderen Ende in die Pflanzenzone. Der Teich hat seit der "Erstbefüllungsblüte" keine größeren Probleme mit Algen, alles wächst und gedeiht, vor allem die Unterwasserpflanzen, welche nicht zu knapp bemessen sein sollten, wuchern extrem und müssen mehrmals im Jahr "gemäht" werden.
Dieses Jahr war der Teich immer glasklar bis auf 2m Tiefe obwohl mein __ Rohrkolben auf mehrere m² weggefroren war, aktuell ist es ganz leicht getrübt aufgrund der hohen Temperatur. Ein paar Fadenalgen am Rand, das wars. Also technische Filter sind für (meist) klares Wasser nicht nötig solange der Pflanzbereich nicht unter 40% der Gesamtfläche liegt und das Volumen einigermassen groß ist. Deshalb bin ich auf ca. 2m Tiefe im Schwimmbereich.
Wenn der Boden tragfähig ist, braucht man auch nichts stützen, das macht das Wasser später.
Die kosten lagen übrigens bei 3500,- Euronen, davon 1200,- für Folie und Vlies sowie 700,- Bagger/Aushub/Kies und knapp 500,- Euro für die Pflanzen -> da sollte man auch nicht zu sparsam sein, auch wenns wehtut und die ja eh wachsen, umso schneller stellt sich ein Gleichgewicht ein.
Schau mal in meine Alben, da hab ich ein paar Bilder vom Bau und aktuell eingestellt.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Gladiator (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen, Grundidee steht*

Und wie läufts schon gebuddelt und geschuftet?


----------

